# How far down will rabbits burrow under a fence?



## Cyara (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone 

If I wanted to fence a garden in especially for rabbits how deep must the underground part of the fence be to keep them from burrowing out? Does anyone know? Thanks so much.

Chelle


----------



## Cyara (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooops! Mis-spelled fence in the title.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2009)

To be honest, that really depends on the rabbits. If the rabbits are diggers then they can go far, pretty quickly. I would probably be looking at maybe 3 ft underground if you have a digger, and the hole would need to be filled in everynight.


----------



## Cyara (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmm..... It might be better just to take topsoil off down about a foot and concrete a layer with good drainage holes and replace topsoil and grass an area. 

I can see keeping them in could be as challenging as keeping predators out!  

Little Houdinis!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 12, 2009)

If you bend chicken wire in an L shape so that it stretches out flat a foot or two underground on the inside of the fence, when they dig, they'll get wire. 

sas 


:bunnydance:


----------



## Cyara (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Pipp. Neat tip.


----------



## S_Toast (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree that putting poultry wire down works better than trying to make the fence go 3 feet underground. I have a digger (just found this out) and she has dug about a foot in FROZEN ground. I'd hate to see what she could do if the ground wasn't frozen! Good luck containing your bunnsters


----------



## Cyara (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks S_Toast! Looks like I am definitely going to have some fun!  Really looking forward to getting them li'l cuties. The rabbitry is coming along pretty good. I work at it daily.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Cyara, instead of putting down concrete under the top soil, you can also just put down wire. As Pipp mentioned, you can either bend the wire fence to go inside the enclosure, or if you have buns that dig elsewhere too, you can just put chicken wire under the whole bottom of the pen.
Best if you can burry it a foot or so, but even if you just put it on the ground, the grass etc. will just grow through it and cover it up.

I would probably want to do that just in case, because even if your buns don't dig out, some predators may want to dig in!


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 22, 2009)

Please use hardwire cloth insteach of chicken wire. Rabbits easily chew through chicken wire!


----------

